# Good installer / vendor near Cape Cod, MA



## 3dfx (Nov 20, 2008)

Looking for a quality installer near Cape Cod, MA, or east MA. Friend lives out there, getting the run around by some jerk offs who think inverted polarity does nothing to affect sound quality.

Thanks DIYMA.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Rich's Car Tunes-The Art of Mobile Entertainment


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Slim pickins out there. I'll tell you where NOT to go, and that's Sound Solutions in Kingston. I got to speak to those guys once about my car (which the dealer sent to them for warranty troubleshooting), and they said some of the craziest **** I've ever heard. I wouldn't trust them around anything that's powered by electricity.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Curry audio in Milford ma. is great. The owner Mike and I go WAY back but they are super legit. They work on all the patriots, sox, etc...... Great guys!
If your willing to drive to Nashua NH. Jamie at Boomer Mcloud is an AWESOME guy and have done some seriously legit cars. Check out focal's sq champ. (I think it was a mercury mountaineer) they did that. He also had a civic that was his personal vehicle that was on funk master flex's show (whatever the hell that show was called) He is an easy to deal with guy and has tons of background new or old! I am sure I can come up with a few


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

miniSQ said:


> Rich's Car Tunes-The Art of Mobile Entertainment


x2. ask for wayne, he'll take care of you.


----------

